# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Τροφοδοτικό εκτυπωτή

## andyferraristi

Καλησπέρα. Μου έφεραν να κοιτάξω το εικονιζόμενο τροφοδοτικό ως μη λειτουργόν. Απ' ότι έψαξα στο νετ, είναι τροφοδοτικό εκτυπωτή Canon K30255, και ψάχνοντας βρήκα ότι δίνει εξόδους στα pins 2 και 4 (24 και 32 Volt αντίστοιχα).




> CANON K30255 AC ADAPTER 32V 0.95A INTERNAL POWER SUPPLY PIXMA IP
> 
> CANON K30255 AC ADAPTER 32V 0.95A INTERNAL POWER SUPPLY PIXMA IP6700D K10255 PRINTER
> 
> Condition: New - Pulled - Working
> Content: One Adapter only
> 
> Manufacturer: CANON
> Model Number: K30255
> ...


Όμως μετρώντας λαμβάνω μόνο 8 και 12 Volt αντίστοιχα. Έχω τσεκάρει τα βασικά δομικά υλικά του (Mosfet, διόδους, κ.λ.π.). Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει ??? Επιπλέον, τι σημαίναι το "Cont" που χαρακτηρίζει το 6ο πινάκι ??? Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων ...

1.jpg 2.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Δεν το γνωρίζω σίγουρα, αλλά νομίζω ότι το "cont" λογικά πρέπει να σημαίνει control
Οπότε πιθανών, μέσω αυτού του pin, χρησιμοποιώντας κάποιες τάσεις ελέγχου (π.χ. 0V ή 5V), ελέγχεται/αλλάζει η κατάσταση (Power on/standby) του τροφοδοτικού . 
Έλεγξε (ή άλλαξε προληπτικά, είναι μικρό το κόστος) τους τρεις ηλεκτρολυτικούς (ο μεγάλος στην εξομάλυνση πιθανότατα είναι καλός).

----------

FILMAN (23-05-16)

----------


## andyferraristi

> Οπότε πιθανών, μέσω αυτού του pin, χρησιμοποιώντας κάποιες τάσεις ελέγχου (π.χ. 0V ή 5V), ελέγχεται/αλλάζει η κατάσταση (Power on/standby) του τροφοδοτικού . 
> Έλεγξε (ή άλλαξε προληπτικά, είναι μικρό το κόστος) τους τρεις ηλεκτρολυτικούς (ο μεγάλος στην εξομάλυνση πιθανότατα είναι καλός).


5 Volt δεν μετράω πουθενά στο τροφοδοτικό. Να υπάρχει κάποια διάταξη στην επόμενη πλακέτα που τα δημιουργεί (κάποιος DC/DC  converter ας πούμε) δεν το γνωρίζω. Να δοκίμαζα λες να κάνω ένα σύντομο βραχυκύκλωμα του Cont με το GND ???
Οι πυκνωτές αλλάχτηκαν χωρίς καμία διαφοροποίηση ...

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό που λέει ο Σήφης είναι.

----------


## andyferraristi

> Αυτό που λέει ο Σήφης είναι.


Μήπως γνωρίζεις πως λειτουργεί ??? Λέω να το βραχυκυκλώσω με το GND και να ξαναμετρήσω ... Θα πράξω σωστά, ή θα τιναχτώ στον αέρα ???

----------


## ezizu

Δεν θα τιναχτεί τίποτα.  Στην μια κατάσταση ελέγχου (0V) το pin cont  στην ουσία γειώνεται, ενώ στην άλλη υπάρχει κάποια τάση (π.χ. 5V).

Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις τις δυο καταστάσεις power on και standby του τροφοδοτικού ως εξής: 
1)γειώνοντας το pin cont (πάντα μιλάμε για την γείωση στο δευτερεύον κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού π.χ. στην φίσα εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού, στα πόδια GND)
2) δίνοντας μια τάση στο pin cont, ξεκινώντας από τα 3V και αν δεν δεις διαφορά ανεβάζεις στα 5V κ.ο.κ.

----------


## FILMAN

Μια φορά που μου είχε τύχει ήθελε να δώσεις +5V ως προς το GND αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν από Canon. Γείωσέ το και αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι, δώσε του 5V.

----------


## andyferraristi

Παίδες ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σας. Όντως μόλις έδωσα 3,7 περίπου Volt, όλες οι τάσεις εμφανίστηκαν κανονικά. Συνεπώς το τροφοδοτικό λειτουργεί άψογα. Ζήτησα να μου φέρουν όλον τον εκτυπωτή ώστε να βρω (εάν μπορέσω) την αιτία του κακού στην επόμενη πλακέτα (αυτή που με κάποιο τρόπο παράγει τα 5 Volt). Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις οδηγίες σας ...

----------


## ga83

Τελικα βρηκες τι εφταιγε , γιατι εχω αντιστοιχω προβλημα σε εκτυπωτη canon με ιδιο τροφοδοτικο, υπαρχει καποια πλακετα που να δεινει 5V στο 6ο pin?

----------


## andyferraristi

Όχι δεν βρήκα τι έφταιγε. Αφού το τροφοδοτικό ήταν καλό, το επέστρεψα και δεν ξανασχολήθηκα. Τα 5V μάλλον τα παίρνει από την main ...

----------

